# Holy Crap...



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

There are no words for what I have just seen.

Use caution when viewing, only the dead can know peace from this evil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKH23bamIKU


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw that two days ago. Pretty sweet box lol


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

good example of "I will have one of everything" at the car part store. doesnt matter if it matches or even makes sense, lol.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

damn. thats pretty bad. I didnt have audio on, but visually it was really bad. I assume he did it himself. I can say that ive seen worse done BY A SHOP. one time a guy came in and wanted his alarm rewired. We found that the shop that did the initial install wrapped extra wire around the top of his brake pedal rather than trimming it to size. Also, the power wire was run across the engine, without any protection.

This install was bad for sure, never seen home depot buckets used as enclosures. Were those zip ties used to secure the sub to the bucket?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Those were indeed zipties lol. The subs where still stuck after the ties where cut so they probably siliconed those bastards in lol.

I'm still in shock


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I liked that they were in 5gal buckets and the vented box did nothing!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

that was outstanding.....
the zipties on the subs were a nice touch...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

this install was worst..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEqjjzVGBwc


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

The re-done install was better, but still sucked ass. Nobody else notice BOTH subs hitting the console and seatback?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> The re-done install was better, but still sucked ass. Nobody else notice BOTH subs hitting the console and seatback?


I saw that too. it was about 2-3" too deep.


----------



## xxtokenxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha I saw this on Sunday, and was dying. I know I'm a n00b to the audio install world, but man...how bad do you get.

and the re-do? It isn't too hard to be better...but the the box design (kids playing with knobs, subs with no room), not much better. Just...cleaner?


----------



## jxkey (Feb 11, 2013)

In defense of the shop that installed this system. This is how the customer wanted this install to be setup. Sometimes you have to install things how the customer wants them to be installed. On the other hand, I was at the IASCA competition this weekend along with this car audio installer and crew, and their installs were VERY clean and done properly. Don't bash the shop, Bash the owner of the vehicle.


----------



## BFYTW (Jul 21, 2012)

Dipshits that do this kind of crap never stop amazing me. I love it though. This kind of garbage just makes even my worst installs look amazing. thanks to these types for being my Mississippi. Thanks for posting. Made my day.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw this the other day. I like the rear fill pc speakers.  
The buckets were just a quick easy way to change from ported to sealed. 
What a train wreck. How don't vehicles like this burn up with all the wiring nightmares?

I was wondering about the amp placement and sub hitting the seat also. Almost as ridiculous as the original install. The kid will be kicking the amp and playing with the knobs. 

In a way that Chevelle install was worse. There was some half decent equipment used but the install was the worst. The kick panels were classic!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

jxkey said:


> In defense of the shop that installed this system. This is how the customer wanted this install to be setup. Sometimes you have to install things how the customer wants them to be installed. On the other hand, I was at the IASCA competition this weekend along with this car audio installer and crew, and their installs were VERY clean and done properly. Don't bash the shop, Bash the owner of the vehicle.


there is no defense for dangerous wiring... if the customer tells you to "please make my car a fire hazard" you say "please find another shop"


----------



## RaptorHunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Is not that bad I have seen worst. I have seen people that love SPL, and the cheapest way to get it is to wire tweeter right beside your ear and overpower them, that install the rest of the speakers on the head unit. So you get tweeters drilling your head and a faint sound of everything else. Even worst than that I have seen tweeters without crossovers or filter which sounds terrible, but people enjoy it. But as a read many times here, the best sound is the sound that sounds best in your ears.


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

Minus the sub box part of the install, I've seen this install done hundreds of times. With two years of retail experience the things you see are amazing. 

That is a standard DIY tweeter install and running of power cables if I have ever seen one.


Hands down the sub install raises the bar of **** I've never seen before in my life. That is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Defaalarm (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my first head unit installed by an electronics shop, and it worked like a charm. 

Though I noticed the head unit got power when the parkinglights turned on, in norway the cars are wired to have headlights turn on automatically, so the head unit apeared to work as it should. I found it out while parking outside a pub, and the drunken passenger had turned the parking lights on since I was parked. Came out and the car was booming, and I didn't understand it since I had the keys


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

wow thats a mess. the layout of the sub box is bad, but they said thats what the owner wanted (I would have had a taller, shallower box that was angled so that you could put the seat back some more). I am wondering WTF is up with the tweeter install though (the angle they are pointed at is weird and they are crap tweets). Weren't there kicker 4x6 speakers in the factory dash? I would have used those for the highs and used the door woofers for the lows (given that they didn't change any of the equipment other than the subs.

BTW, I saw that SMD one too....I can't imagine paying someone 5k to trash my car like that. cutting the door panels up and shoving 6.5s and 6x9s in the kicks. And wtf is "american bass" (the speakers the owner ripped out). Sounds like white van speakers. That is surely one of the worst "pro" installs out there.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow. That was a "great" install. I like that wiring at the battery xD

Edit... That sub, wtf?


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha! They used one of Madonna's old bras for a sub enclosure.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2010)

I am in agreement on the whole sub box aspect.. that amp would have fit just fine on top or the other side. I also don't see any method of securing that massive box in place, here's hoping I'm wrong there, since it has a clear path straight to the guy's DAUGHTER in the case of a rollover/side impact/fast corner(?).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you guys making for of my install? It took a lot of creativity to come up with the 5-gallon bucket sealed enclosure, not to mention its tuned to the magic fhz.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

benny said:


> The re-done install was better, but still sucked ass. Nobody else notice BOTH subs hitting the console and seatback?


I notice it right away, it does have space, lol.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW, all I can say. I don't think I could build a box like that even if I was fall down drunk and blind folded. A bucket though? wow.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pathetic excuse of a car audio system.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

They did say they suggested a single 12 which would address the issues but the owner wanted two and to retain the seat.

They needed some grills on the subs for sure.


----------



## sostok (Dec 15, 2011)

benny said:


> The re-done install was better, but still sucked ass. Nobody else notice BOTH subs hitting the console and seatback?


 exactly this and why amp wasnt mounted away from a kid seat ?


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

That was AWESOME!!!
I am also holding my imaginary "Sarcasm" sign.

"Attention to detail", love it.

I got as far as the 5 gallon sub bucket and to turn it off, too painfull to watch.
My face still hurts from laughinf that hard.

Somewhere, Someone out there is mighty proud of that original install.


----------



## GlockandRoll (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow. Just.. .wow!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

quietfly said:


> this install was worst.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEqjjzVGBwc


I ****ing love the kick panels he ended up fabricating. Looks like they came with the car from the factory!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

xxtokenxx said:


> Haha I saw this on Sunday, and was dying. I know I'm a n00b to the audio install world, but man...how bad do you get.
> 
> and the re-do? It isn't too hard to be better...but the the box design (kids playing with knobs, subs with no room), not much better. Just...cleaner?


I don't like the fact that the owner lets his kids sit back there in the first place. And yeah the subs are obviously gonna pop with that new box lol.


----------



## ledzpg (Jul 10, 2012)

quietfly said:


> this install was worst.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEqjjzVGBwc


I was going to post this one too...

Cardboard, the all new revolutionary technology on car audio! 
(you can see the cardboard thing here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNbubEloplU )


----------



## VinyX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seen that **** this week for the first time... i was blown away speechless!

I mean, isnt it easier to run a single wire or cable from start to finish than joining 6" sections of it until you get a long one?!

Some people just shouldnt even as much as look at a screw driver... lol

For the love of god of car audio!!


----------



## JimAckley (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha, I just so happened to have watched both of those video series the other day.


----------



## jwdrums0 (Nov 12, 2007)

I started watching this and thought 'ok, there's a truck out in the woods and some fool holding a camera and smart assing the existing system'. 

Then he said they're gonna fix it...aaand that's when I turned off. I knew his attempt wouldn't be worth watching. He gave away his install skills by how he spoke. 

Loved the zip ties on the custom painted Kickers though. LOL


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL. All that work, and still no power windows...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Would yall still love me if I said I actually really dig the box covering with the stars and planets? I would rock that **** if it was wrapped nicely lol


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I ****ing love the kick panels he ended up fabricating. Looks like they came with the car from the factory!


yeah they came out insane.. and totally looked like they belonged there. 
that's such an underated talent these days, making something look like it belongs...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

quietfly said:


> yeah they came out insane.. and totally looked like they belonged there.
> that's such an underated talent these days, making something look like it belongs...


You ain't kidding lol.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2010)

That bucket enclosure reminds me of when I had a scrap "Roadmaster" 6.5 left from a POS bass-tube I found, and glued it to an ice-cream bucket for ****s and giggles. Sounded almost alright, and when muffled by a ton of clothes, it did actually help with a bit of bass xD


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

That's just as bad as when I was a kid using cardboard for a box for a 10 lol

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## scout62 (Mar 9, 2011)

jwdrums0 said:


> I started watching this and thought 'ok, there's a truck out in the woods and some fool holding a camera and smart assing the existing system'.
> 
> Then he said they're gonna fix it...aaand that's when I turned off. I knew his attempt wouldn't be worth watching. He gave away his install skills by how he spoke.
> 
> Loved the zip ties on the custom painted Kickers though. LOL


What? You don't determine the gauge of power wire by how many and what size subs you're going to run??


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

He forgot to mention the glass pipe he found.


----------



## Defaalarm (Jul 11, 2013)

derek0606 said:


> He forgot to mention the glass pipe he found.


Is there a like button?


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

Defaalarm said:


> Is there a like button?


:laugh: No but try this button! Bobby Possumcods 1 of 7: Meth @BobbyPossumcods - YouTube


----------



## Defaalarm (Jul 11, 2013)

derek0606 said:


> :laugh: No but try this button! Bobby Possumcods 1 of 7: Meth @BobbyPossumcods - YouTube


Laughed so hard of this


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cant watch at work. will watch later


----------

